# A little fun at our train club last night



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I was testing a guy's MTH A-B-A that I just repaired, and I figured it needed a little load test.  I believe this is 65 cars, we just kept adding them until the yard was empty.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

I would have to say it passed. The caboose was a nice touch. Nice club, it looks huge.


----------



## I Am Fasha (Apr 2, 2013)

Very cool!


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Power has always been impressive! As Tim, the tool man, Taylor would say, "Arh Arh Arh!!"


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Very impressive, John.

But I was stunned, shocked and
dismayed to see the lights in that
caboose flicker. And not just once.

Gasp. Where is the track cleaner! 

Don


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Truthfully, we probably could clean the tracks, don't remember the last time we ran that around. We usually have a club meeting once a month, and I hook up the cleaning car to a locomotive and turn it loose during the meeting. Since the layout is one huge continuous loop of 400+ feet in this configuration, that gets all the mainline.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

What........No horn? :dunno:

Where is that in a basement John?
What does the light say over the doorway?


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

Were all three locomotives powered?


----------



## Patrick1544 (Apr 27, 2013)

Wow that's some looong... Train. Nice layout room. Lots of space I bet.


----------



## California RailFan508 (Jul 2, 2013)

Now that is some major power there. As rrgrassi asked, was all three units (A-B-A) powered in this video?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Hmm... My reply disappeared, that's not supposed to happen to me! 

Two powered units, the B is a dummy. Four motors doing the work.

The layout has well over 400 feet of track in the continuous mainline, you run around lots of curves, tunnels, etc. and there are two reverse loops so a complete circuit covers all the mainline track. Most of the layout is our modules that go on the road, we "store" them in Harry's basement and then we come and play with them.


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm glad that the horn didn't blow. One thing I can't stand is engineers blowing the horn where there is no reason for the horn to blow. Same with the bells. Nice video John and it looks like a very nice layout there too. Maybe you could do a tour of the whole thing sometime--- with the trains running of course. Pete


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

The horn probably doesn't work. 

I guess the light says nothing either.:dunno:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

This one is my two PRR U28C locomotives with 115 cars in a mixed freight. Yes, the traction tires on the two engines have a little wear on them now!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

norgale said:


> I'm glad that the horn didn't blow. One thing I can't stand is engineers blowing the horn where there is no reason for the horn to blow


Oh, and the horns are for all the crossings, there are several here and also on the other side of the room behind the camera.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> This one is my two PRR U28C locomotives with 115 cars in a mixed freight. Yes, the traction tires on the two engines have a little wear on them now!


This site is screwed up today, John.

My you tube link did not work either.

And when you go to quote or multiquote that is screwed up too.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Matter of fact go and try to look at some old you tubes that have been posted here.

They all show up as blanks.


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

That's that damned Google doing that. I can't get to any of my old videos since they became involved with YT and I am mad about that. Last night I downloaded a video to 'My Pictures' and although the video showed that it was there It wouldn't transfer to Photobucket. When I transfered it to YT it all went fine. I swear google is in my computer telling it what to do. pete


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

I don't mind the horns blowing for a reason like a crossing. It's when they blow out in the country and there's nothing around for miles that bugs me. Pete


----------



## golfermd (Apr 19, 2013)

Very cool. What was the repair?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

My second YouTube of the 115 car train shows up fine for me.

Here's the direct link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H4r59BcEEjo&feature=player_detailpage


----------

